# WinePress.US Part Deux



## Wine-oh! (Feb 3, 2010)

Down again. How long will it be this time? Here is the message now.


----------



## Wine-oh! (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is post three so I can get to 5+ posts so I can post the message.


----------



## Wine-oh! (Feb 3, 2010)

Two more to go.


----------



## Wine-oh! (Feb 3, 2010)

Sheesh! Now I have to wait 30 seconds between posts? I understand though. Damn spambots.


----------



## Wine-oh! (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok Here is the message.

Warning: mysqli_query() [function.mysqli-query]: (HY000/1194): Table 't' is marked as crashed and should be repaired in /u1/www/data/Winepress.us/forums/ips_kernel/classDbMysqliClient.php on line 218


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Bummer for them. It is a good forum with some good people. But then there is good and then there is the best. Thanks to everyone on this forum WE ARE THE BEST!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2010)

Poor Joel, he must be pulling his hair out!


----------



## rawlus (Feb 3, 2010)

alot of people are on both forums.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe its up again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Wine-oh!

I noticed that all six of your post pertained to Winepress.us. I am curious as to what type of wine you like to make. I think everyone here would love to know a little more about you. 

How about an intro?

Julie


----------



## MN-winer (Feb 4, 2010)

At this point I have to be honest and say its very difficult to use the new Forum that Winepress has installed. First - it doesn't work well with IE 6.0, which I know is ancient. I can't post replies unless I don't mind typing without being able to see what I type. I also am a web designer and I think the old interface was much more user friendly and I can't find out how to view "new posts" like this and most forums.


----------



## rawlus (Feb 4, 2010)

is there a reason you won't upgrade from IE6 to something that is at least still supported by M$? _i don't like these new cars because they don't run right on leaded gasoline!!_

if you want an easier interface, just change the skin to Lo-Fi, it removes alot of the cosmetics and javascript buttons and streamlines the whole deal.

view new posts is in the top right, under your profile, next to the orange RSS icon, it says "view new content"

if you really are a web designer, professionally, then you should know all about web 2.0, the pending death of flash, and the faults and deficiencies of IE6... IE8 is barely better, but it is at least mostly compliant with current web standards.

i still don't get the passive aggressive needling and competition that goes on over here. i don't see anyone at winepress.us bad-mouthing this forum???

what gives?


----------



## Luc (Feb 4, 2010)

I fully agree with rawlus' statement !!!

Luc


----------



## Torch404 (Feb 4, 2010)

He might be like me...at work.
They are sad here and still use IE6. Since they just gave me my pink slip I won't have to suffer too much longer


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawlus...with all due respect...and you and i don't know each other..so there is zero reason for pre-meditated animus between is and there is O ....but i can vouch for something....certain posts and threads over there get deleted to make certain people look like they never in their life had a pimple on their face  ...so what you are not seeing leaves you w a certain impression...and i dont really want to go into what i have seen...and as far as i am concerned...all the good they do outweighs the stupid stuff

fair enough....?

and fair ALSO to DECLARE..that winepress has GREAT members...GREAT information.....has from what i can see a longer history and because it is trying to be run like a business it gains due credibility...due audience...and due participation

i do like the old setup they had better....and i do like that their categories are more broken down

i come here and another forum (finevineswines.com) for one reason....
since i can get all the winepress info at other places on the web if i really need to....i come here because its friendly and i know ahead of time that there is not an ego here that i will needlessly run heads against..i just know that ahead of time...and that is hugely important to me..i wantto learn and share...not deal w silly stuff w someone on the other end of the compter who had a rough day and decided they needed to over pick at someones post

suffice itto say.....there is plenty of room for everyone...i just wanted to say, that because you dont see anything published that is accessible to you as a reader does not mean it does not exist or never happenned


----------



## MN-winer (Feb 4, 2010)

I am at work - yes - most of us are on XP and MS office 2003. We can't upgrade at all here. 

Ok I agree I'm picky and I like the old interface. We don't all have to agree on websites. Before the changes to that site I spent most of my time there and was actually going through somewhat of a withdrawal when it went down for a few weeks/months. My second choice is this site. I think for the most part people mean well and are friendly. I see now how to get the recent posts. That helps. I still can't enter a post unless I type blind.


----------



## rawlus (Feb 4, 2010)

MNwiner - bottom left corner of forum, change pulldown from IP.Board to IP.Board Lo-Fi - that should at least allow you to post and review threads without the IE6 errors.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2010)

Please, no bashing on this forum! I too like the old Winepress better. Its a big forum and finding a post on that site is very hard and now to me is even harder. There is a lot of good info on that forum but like others when i ake a post I expect some criticism by 1 or 2 members but dont expect someone to tell me Im wrong. there are many roads you can take to get to the intersection and Ive been doing this long enough to know what Im doing. I still have stuff to learn and that will be forever cause theres always room to learn even though some think they know it all.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2010)

I also like the old wine press better then the new one. Two weeks ago I made a post at Wine Press where I respectfully asked a member about something they posted. Three hours later my post was deleted and I have no idea why but I was honestly looking for an answer. As I posted earlier it is a good forum with good people. Every forum has its own personality. Again I feel we have the best forum and members right here.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2010)

I have only deleted 2 threads on this forum and not proud of it, One was because I didnt want people seeing us squabble over some signature lenghts and another wasnt bad but I really felt it was too immature and felt that it was embassing me to run a forum that talks about something so tiny. I hope I never have to do that again!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 4, 2010)

Wade...my apologies..and i am ok w whatever your thoughts are...i just felt the need to comment on the post that questioned people here that commented on WP.....just did not want the other place to seem better for illegitimate reasons...WP is terrific for many great reasons....but it does have a pimple or two.....as do i


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2010)

I did not aim that to you or anyone in particular, I just dont want anyone to say the words. We all know how each of us feels, some good some bad some indifferent. As my Mom would say, if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all. Oh and by the way rawlus, they did say stuff about the "Other forums" when they first came back on line the first time and said other forums were a joke!!!!!!!! I read it with my own 2 eyes and asked a few members who in particular and then the site went back down and then it just got buried and I couldnt find it again.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 4, 2010)

AHA!

I knew there was a post somewhere about signatures.. ( no wonder I couldn't find what you were all talking about).

My two cents is that I prefer this winemaking website.. mainly due to doing searches and ending up reading through screeds of flaming and self important claptrap to get the information I need.. There really are some people in this world, that should sit on their hands more and type less.

( and that applies to non winemaking forums too )

I like to believe people come to our site and join, after noting the general lack of drama here.

Allie

( just my own personal opinion, your mileage may differ)


----------



## Julie (Feb 5, 2010)

St Allie said:


> AHA!
> 
> I knew there was a post somewhere about signatures.. ( no wonder I couldn't find what you were all talking about).
> 
> ...



Thanks Allie,

That is why I came here, everyone here is very friendly.

I feel this site has become the watchdog of another site and I do not understand why. I am not the type to spend all my time watching my neighbor's house, I have enough going on in my own house and I think it should be that way here as well. Actually I could care less as to what is going on in my neighbor's house, it has nothing to do with me.

Julie


----------



## rawlus (Feb 5, 2010)

didnt mean to stir up more drama, im not privy to the contentious issues of the past between the sites... if snipes and remarks were happening on the other site about this place i would also speak up and share what im thinking. i am pretty active on both sites actually and i dont have a favorite... but i would universally say that comments on either site about the other are mostly non-productive and unrelated to winemaking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2010)

rawlus said:


> didnt mean to stir up more drama, im not privy to the contentious issues of the past between the sites... if snipes and remarks were happening on the other site about this place i would also speak up and share what im thinking. i am pretty active on both sites actually and i dont have a favorite... but i would universally say that comments on either site about the other are mostly non-productive and unrelated to winemaking.



I agree with you.


----------

